
Apple Announces First Quarter Earnings ($46BB Revenue) - aaronbrethorst
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/320193/000119312512021833/d287503dex991.htm
======
aaronbrethorst
Revenue: $46.33 billion

Profit: $13.06 billion

iPhones sold: 37.04 million (128% YoY growth)

iPads sold: 15.43 million (111% YoY growth)

Macs sold: 5.2 million (26% YoY growth)

